#ubuntu-us-wa 2010-12-28
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: finally got that G1 fully functional ... no simple task
#ubuntu-us-wa 2010-12-29
<RichSEA> Hello Gang
<RichSEA> Hello SG
 * seattlegaucho waves back to RichSEA
<RichSEA> It has been many many years since I have used IRC.
<RichSEA> I just found the Ubuntu web site and a listing for this Channel
<RichSEA> Can you tell me how active the Washington Team is?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2010-12-30
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, AWESOME
<Ashex> All hail for your chosen dancer has returned
<cj> are we still winning?
<cj> any of you want to rent a place in Everett?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-01
<MJBrune> hey all
 * seattlegaucho just got back from the Space Needle
<MJBrune> seattlegaucho: welcome back
<MJBrune> seattlegaucho: any idea where I can pick up a donated laptop?
<seattlegaucho> there is a non-profit that collects donated equipment ... but I can't remember their name
<seattlegaucho> it should be easy to find if you google around seattle
<MJBrune> jmmhmmmm[A
<MJBrune> exit
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-02
<valorie> happy new year everybody
 * valorie just got home from the cabin
<valorie> it was COLD but beautiful up there
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-28
<bkerensa> :) Happy Holidays Valorie
<valorie> merry Xmas and happy new year to you bkerensa
<valorie> and everybody!
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> how was your xmas, bkerensa?
<bkerensa> valorie: Very nice... How was yours?
<valorie> started out horrible -- my old doggie died Xmas Eve morning
<valorie> but since I got to spend that evening and the next with family
<bkerensa> valorie: Thats sad to hear =/
<valorie> ended up good\
<bkerensa> good :D
<valorie> I miss him a lot
<bkerensa> valorie: Got a question about UDS sponsorship
<valorie> he would have been 17 next week
<bkerensa> valorie: If a member gets sponsored how do they cover travel and hotel costs?
<valorie> you can ask for either or both
<valorie> and you don't have to be a member
<valorie> how -- you can keep your reciepts and ask for reimbursement, or they will buy your tickets for you
<valorie> hotel is covered and most meals if you are sponsored
<bkerensa> valorie: Ahh so I can indeed ask for them to just buy them for me?
<valorie> yup
<bkerensa> ok good
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> they have a travel bureau
<bkerensa> I'm hoping to go to UDS :D
<valorie> very good
<valorie> cool, me too
<bkerensa> +1
<bkerensa> oh
<valorie> whether or not they sponsor
<bkerensa> valorie: I need some help talking O'Reilly into giving the Ubuntu PNW locos a booth
<bkerensa> ie: WA/OR
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> although staying in the hotel is really nice
<valorie> everything is THERE
<valorie> really?
<valorie> they have always covered that
<valorie> but give me an address and I'll write
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah.... Well I asked them and they told me something along the lines that "Dot org booths are in high demand so you will have to apply in March"
<valorie> heh
<valorie> we'll get one
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I plan to make this booth good this time (Conference Kit, Sign etc. )
<valorie> when the time comes, please tell me, and I'll write too
<bkerensa> ok :)
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> sec
<valorie> I got an early xmas present -- a treadmill and walking desk
<valorie> tired tonight, had to quit
<valorie> after spending so much time with my dad after he broke his other hip
<valorie> I NEVER want to end up like that
<valorie> I think he wishes he'd spent less time in a chair in front of his TV
<valorie> (FOX News at 100% volume)
<bkerensa> valorie: Uhh fox news? :D I think I will hold comments :D
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> it was too loud for your comments to be heard, anyway
<valorie> lol
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa is buying stuff off ubuntu store to giveaway to Ubuntu Oregon folks to try and generate more activity
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> that's how I was raised -- fundamentalist right-wing
<valorie> needless to say, once I got some education, I changed my world-view
<valorie> nice
<bkerensa> valorie: I kind of wish the loco's on the west coast got together and did like quarterly buys
<bkerensa> the shipping canonical charges is beyond highway robbery
<bkerensa> :(
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> to get Kubuntu stuff, I had to pay shipping from the UK
<valorie> shipping was actually more than the stuff I bought
<valorie> still worth it though
<bkerensa> better yet if I'm spending money to promote Ubuntu they should give me a discount on shipping that or have a local Canonical person who handles U.S. purchasers :D
<valorie> I'm sure that you could coordinate buys if you write to the lists, plus PNW
<bkerensa> I bought a hat and some pens for christmas and shipping was close to $20 and it took almost two weeks :(
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I think Im going to
<valorie> people will want stuff before Scale and LFNW
<valorie> write soon.....
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> valorie: Did you get my e-mail?
<valorie> oh, let me look
<valorie> haven't been home much
<valorie> wow, lots of questions
<valorie> I'll get to work on it
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> damn, a week?
<valorie> I'm so sorry
<valorie> xmas has been busy
<bkerensa> valorie: I'm hoping to get the spotlight on some other women contributors in the Ubuntu community
<bkerensa> ;)
<valorie> good deal
<valorie> we need the guys to help in the effort, in order to have success
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-01
<ievans3024> Happy local new year!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-12-26
<Salt> thanks cj
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-12-26
<joe0tac> Hi. I'm hoping this is the right place for me to ask this question. I'm really new to Ubuntu, and this is my first time using IRC. Please be patient with me if I've committed a faux pas. I recently switched OS from Win7 to Ubuntu. I really, really want to use Ubuntu instead of Win7, but I'm having a lot of issues getting it to work with my laptop. I'm hoping to find a good service, ideally...
<joe0tac> ...someone local to my area (Tacoma) to contract to help me solve my problems. I've been using the online Ubuntu support, but it's gotten me no where, so, now, I'm hoping that paid support can, maybe, help. Does anyone here have a recommendation?
<valorie> boo
<valorie> local to me, too
